# the Bolivar Gold Medal is the McRib of Cigars!



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Tastey, brilliant packaging and cameo apperances, are what the McDonalds McRib and Bolivar Gold Medal have in common  I just recently had the opppertunity to try the latest release of the Gold Medal, having missed out on the last 2 apperiances i was excited to try this thing, and a little hesitant wondering why they felt the need to make it a la Casa de Habanos release only... but that extra band has ment great things in the past, so i chalk it up to bosting the sales of there own chain stores.

So which is more impressive? A decadently wrapped cigar, that of which in Gold foil, or beef that was molded into the shape of rack of ribs? you be the judge, but either way im excited when either shows its face!

http://imageshack.us
VS


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

20 mcribs coming out of hiding tomorrow (freezer)....


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I hate McRibs and have become pretty fond of the current release BGMs.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

BamaDoc77 said:


> 20 mcribs coming out of hiding tomorrow (freezer)....


Why? It's known that HSA freezes their cigars now. Why bother?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> Why? It's known that HSA freezes their cigars now. Why bother?


I assumed he was talking about actual McRibs.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

burninator said:


> I assumed he was talking about actual McRibs.


:r Me too.

Great...now I want a McRib.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Mindflux said:


> Why? It's known that HSA freezes their cigars now. Why bother?


True, but some people are cautious as its also widely known that it takes extreme levels of temp to successfully kill beetle larvae


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> True, but some people are cautious as its also widely known that it takes extreme levels of temp to successfully kill beetle larvae


I doubt HSA has rows of consumer level freezers. I'm sure they freeze their stuff sub-zero temperatures (which takes less than 24 hours to rupture ANY beetle eggs/larvae).

:ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You'd be surprised then.....


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You'd be surprised then.....


Well if you know first hand, please share.
:chk


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

This has to be the greatest thread title ever! I may just have to try me one of those BGM's.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> :r Me too.
> 
> Great...now I want a McRib.


Yep! :dr


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Where's Fredster? Our local McDonald's expert when we need him lol.

Flux,

Over the years people have been saying that both HSA and other regional distributors and warehouses have these large freezers to kill off any chance of a becho' hatching. I even think I remember seeing a photo of one posted a year or so ago of one that was in Cuba. Either way I used to freeze all of my sticks before I had the temp controlled walk-in to keep my sticks below 65deg, and now that HSA and other regional distributors are freezing I no longer worry (but still inspect my stock). As you know it gets pretty hot here in Austin.

MIkes


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

One of these days I will be able to try a Gold Medal. They look delicious. :dr MMmmm McRib, did McDs discontinue that sandwich?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I've had a McRib, but yet to have a BGM. Been trying to track down a box, or even a few singles.

Dammit! Now I'm just hungry.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> I've had a McRib, but yet to have a BGM. Been trying to track down a box, or even a few singles.
> 
> Dammit! Now I'm just hungry.


I'll trade you a BGM for a McRib.. well.. maybe that wouldn't work so well, with that said I've had a McRib but the BGM's are peacefully sleeping, best not to wake them.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok. How about two McRibs Robin?
:r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand this post. IMHO, the McRib is the very worst item on the McD's menu. Perhaps ever. The new BGMs, on the other hand, are among the very best (if not THE best) regular production cigars currently available. JMHO, though...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> I'm not sure I understand this post. IMHO, the McRib is the very worst item on the McD's menu. Perhaps ever. The new BGMs, on the other hand, are among the very best (if not THE best) regular production cigars currently available. JMHO, though...


Glad u said that, I just got1&never had the sandwich. Maybe Ill smoke it at the next her in Oct. (gifted by JPH himself):tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> I'm not sure I understand this post. IMHO, the McRib is the very worst item on the McD's menu. Perhaps ever. The new BGMs, on the other hand, are among the very best (if not THE best) regular production cigars currently available. JMHO, though...


I think his initial thought was that because of both item's special packaging and somewhat sporadic appearance on the market they are similar in nature.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I think his initial thought was that because of both item's special packaging and somewhat sporadic appearance on the market they are similar in nature.


I know. I was just being difficult, LOL! But my McRib comment still stands!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

:r I was never a huge fan of the McRib myself but hey... everybody has their tastes LOL

Heck I'm a fan of Foie Gras and some people DESPISE that stuff.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Can't believe I'm going to post in this absurdly but hilariously named thread...

An '07 BGM met its end last night. First one. Beautiful construction...perfect triple cap, easy, clean cut, smooth light, razor-sharp burn. Draw had just the right amount of resistance, like the old-skool slurpee straws back in the day with the flared "spoon" on the end--just enough tightness to really make you want that smoke. Flavors out of the gate were plum, leather, molasses hints over a strong tobacco foundation, and these kept right on trucking to the half-way point, where the cigar turned a little stronger, more stout. I purged at the 2/3 point and the thing did a 180 on me! It went from charry tobacco and spice to honey and graham cracker! This huge shift continued to strengthen and "darken" in its profile right down to the nub, where it became fresh-roasted coffee bean the likes of which I've never tasted so intensely in a cigar before this stick. I've had lots of coffee/mocha/espresso "hints" in cigars, but never anything this boldly coffee-bean-esqe. 

Mamma, these things are winners. No wonder they get the Gold Medal name!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Great taste descriptions, guys; thanks!
I have 30 "McRibs" in the mail- can't wait to try one.:ss


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

muziq said:


> Can't believe I'm going to post in this absurdly but hilariously named thread...
> 
> An '07 BGM met its end last night. First one. Beautiful construction...perfect triple cap, easy, clean cut, smooth light, razor-sharp burn. Draw had just the right amount of resistance, like the old-skool slurpee straws back in the day with the flared "spoon" on the end--just enough tightness to really make you want that smoke. Flavors out of the gate were plum, leather, molasses hints over a strong tobacco foundation, and these kept right on trucking to the half-way point, where the cigar turned a little stronger, more stout. I purged at the 2/3 point and the thing did a 180 on me! It went from charry tobacco and spice to honey and graham cracker! This huge shift continued to strengthen and "darken" in its profile right down to the nub, where it became fresh-roasted coffee bean the likes of which I've never tasted so intensely in a cigar before this stick. I've had lots of coffee/mocha/espresso "hints" in cigars, but never anything this boldly coffee-bean-esqe.
> 
> Mamma, these things are winners. No wonder they get the Gold Medal name!


Beautiful review heath!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Sandman said:


> Beautiful review heath!


Aren't you glad I FINALLY tried one?! :r


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

muziq said:


> Aren't you glad I FINALLY tried one?! :r


YES! I was about to come down there, light one up and force you to smoke one.:r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Sandman said:


> YES! I was about to come down there, light one up and force you to smoke one.:r


Chit! And to think I almost got you to Austin for a herf! :r:ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I smoked one from January 07 a few days ago and, IMHO, these are starting to close down a bit. The first few inches were still excellent, but as the cigar progressed I could tell that it was probably starting to get "sick". Now that I think about it, this might explain why everyone raves that the 07s are better than the 06s...perhaps the 06s are in their sick period whereas the 07s were not. Food for thought.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> I smoked one from January 07 a few days ago and, IMHO, these are starting to close down a bit. The first few inches were still excellent, but as the cigar progressed I could tell that it was probably starting to get "sick". Now that I think about it, this might explain why everyone raves that the 07s are better than the 06s...perhaps the 06s are in their sick period whereas the 07s were not. Food for thought.


Can't say I've seen anyone claim 07's are better than 06's. For that matter if Habanos S.A is using 2 year old aged tobacco as a standard now in all of their 'freshies', wouldn't these be long out of their sick period? 06 would have been (AFAIK) the first year Habanos S.A used aged tobacco in *all* of their cigars.

I could be wrong and often am. So correct me if I'm mistaken, please.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

First we have this:



chibnkr said:


> I'm not sure I understand this post. IMHO, the McRib is the very worst item on the McD's menu. Perhaps ever. The new BGMs, on the other hand, are among the very best (if not THE best) regular production cigars currently available. JMHO, though...


Then this:



chibnkr said:


> I smoked one from January 07 a few days ago and, IMHO, these are starting to close down a bit. The first few inches were still excellent, but as the cigar progressed I could tell that it was probably starting to get "sick". Now that I think about it, this might explain why everyone raves that the 07s are better than the 06s...perhaps the 06s are in their sick period whereas the 07s were not. Food for thought.


Methinks I smell a ploy. You're not trying to horde them for yourself, are you Michael??


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> You're not trying to horde them for yourself, are you Michael??


Nope. I have all that I need (for now).


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm not a huge McRib or Boli Gold Medal fan. 

I've been smoking on a box of 07 GM's. Not bad, but nothing special at this point to me. It's strong and earthy, and seems to have some orange peel notes. Not very complex yet. I'm sure they will be good in a few years though. I know some really like them a lot.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

I have been reading this thread for a few days... I HATE the McRib. Tried them when they first came out (many moons ago) did not finish it. 

On the other hand, I am about finished with my first Boli GM, and my feelings are drastically different. This cigar has jumped into my favorites category, and fast. Granted, my taste buds may not be as sophisticated as many of you, but I really like this cigar!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought the BGM was going to be limited production, I had no idea ir was going to be regular production, not that it's makes it worse or anything like that.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm quite sure that some impressions would not be so favorable if not for the presentation.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> True, but some people are cautious as its also widely known that it takes extreme levels of temp to successfully kill beetle larvae


You answered your own question on that one. "True, but..." is not a good setup for a follow up sentence including the words "extreme temperatures'.
especially if you are suggesting that people should expect extreme temperatures in their freezers at home, and thus, keep on home freezing cigars for perhaps the second or third time since they were rolled.

If you ask me, Freezing is what is killing the taste of cigars.

And them aliens is still up in Roswell.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I like the McRibb... the best thing on McDonald's Menu...ever


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Personally, I used to prefer the oft-forgotten (and oft-unlisted on the menu board) McDonald's Chicken Fajita! I think that these are pretty good cigars now. I have no idea what they're going to turn into. Seriously lol, I can't tell if they'll get better or worse. There's something to be said about their youthful bravado, strength and power.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

There sure were a lot of people that like McRib's at MMH 2.0


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

the mcrib is back yet again for a farewell tour in Georgia. How many farewell tours can this sandwich have?

I ate 2 of them for lunch today. I've cut my McDonald's Intake down to about once a month. These McRibs put a hurting on me.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I really want to try this stick. I love Boli's. :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> the mcrib is back yet again for a farewell tour in Georgia. How many farewell tours can this sandwich have?
> 
> I ate 2 of them for lunch today. I've cut my McDonald's Intake down to about once a month. These McRibs put a hurting on me.


Oh Man Ji, This is one of the only things that I ever eat at the golden arches. 
When they come around I usually try to sneak a few a week. I don't really even think I like them, just something in it that makes you crave. :hn


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I've tried only 1 so far. It was good but not great. As far as my uneducated palette can tell, they have massive potential.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I just recently had a mcrib. probably not nearly as impressive as a bgm.
It tasted like a cross between beef and chicken with nasty bbq sauce, presented in the shape of ribs.

Oh boy!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Oh Man Ji, This is one of the only things that I ever eat at the golden arches.
> When they come around I usually try to sneak a few a week. I don't really even think I like them, just something in it that makes you crave. :hn


no doubt, something about box pressed pork product, BBQ sauce, and onions! I'm sure I'll be back again later this week for another, but probably just one next time and not two.

I hope they're showing up in CT for you Tony!

Ji


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Never was a big fan of the McRib, but will have to add the BGM's to my grocery list when I hit "the island" in March.

By the way, does anyone remember the name of that burger McDonald's used to have..... the hamburger & bun on one side, and the lettuce,tomatoes & bun on the other? You had to slap it together to eat.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

McDLT


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Didn't someone once find an entire rodent melded into their McRib awhile back? I remember seeing that on the news or something.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

muziq said:


> Can't believe I'm going to post in this absurdly but hilariously named thread...
> 
> An '07 BGM met its end last night. First one. Beautiful construction...perfect triple cap, easy, clean cut, smooth light, razor-sharp burn. Draw had just the right amount of resistance, like the old-skool slurpee straws back in the day with the flared "spoon" on the end--just enough tightness to really make you want that smoke. Flavors out of the gate were plum, leather, molasses hints over a strong tobacco foundation, and these kept right on trucking to the half-way point, where the cigar turned a little stronger, more stout. I purged at the 2/3 point and the thing did a 180 on me! It went from charry tobacco and spice to honey and graham cracker! This huge shift continued to strengthen and "darken" in its profile right down to the nub, where it became fresh-roasted coffee bean the likes of which I've never tasted so intensely in a cigar before this stick. I've had lots of coffee/mocha/espresso "hints" in cigars, but never anything this boldly coffee-bean-esqe.
> 
> Mamma, these things are winners. No wonder they get the Gold Medal name!


Great Review Heath :ss I've yet to crack my box open but think I'll fire one up over the next week or so......


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

khubli said:


> McDLT


Yeah, that's it! :tu


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I really want to try this stick. I love Boli's. :dr


me too... I need to be pm... hint hint :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

This is strange to me, mostly because I thought the McRib was an Illinois only sandwich, the way pinapple with every meal is Hawaii.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

The 04's taste great now as they did last year so I can only assume the newer production will also be good at the 3 year mark...only time will tell.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll go against the grain. Im gonna agree with Fredster in that the more recently released BGM's are nothing special to me. To me it was like a normal Boli Lonsdale with fancy wrappings on :ss Good for show, but not much in the "go" department.

Now the original releases from the early 90's are another thing.

Now *THAT *was a cigar.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

poker said:


> I'll go against the grain. Im gonna agree with Fredster in that the more recently released BGM's are nothing special to me. To me it was like a normal Boli Lonsdale with fancy wrappings on :ss Good for show, but not much in the "go" department.
> 
> Now the original releases from the early 90's are another thing.
> 
> Now *THAT *was a cigar.


:tpd:

The Wolters release is starting to have some nice flavors. The new release? Tried one of the boat. Had some zest for a Boli but does not have (nor does Wolters version) the same "earthy taste" that the original line had. Last one of the new release I tried tasted like it had gotten sick/ flattened out a little.

Have friends that have smoked Pre Embargo version of these. They speak reverently of "a pretty freakin awsome cigar". Have been fortunate to smoke a 70's and late 80's of the "older version". If you like dirt... these are your cigars. They have a very earthy profile. Don't know what they tasted like fresh but it's hard to imagine that the new releases can become anything like this old classic. Doesn't mean they arn't/wont be good. Just not the same.


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

These are still on my list of "Must smoke before I die" list. They are quite elusive those GMs


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

nosaj02 said:


> These are still on my list of "Must smoke before I die" list. They are quite elusive those GMs


(bump) I suggest you get some when you can. Although I don't have the frame of reference that Poker and Klugs have, as I've only been blessed to smoke the recent production versions, but I still think they're damned tasty. Enjoying an '06 right now, and it's really ringing my bell. Couldn't have picked a better cigar for this morning.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I smoked my last from a box split last night, I think it was Jul 07. The flavors were incredible, but I had several burn and draw problems. I should have dry boxed it like I wanted, but the opportunity to smoke a stick that long was there so I grabbed it.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't like the McRib at all, and don't have a great deal of experience with Gold Medals, but haven't been wowed by them.

What caught my eye in this thread is the talk of freezing cigars. I had a beetle outbreak at the end of the year that originated in a box of Boli PCs with a box code of May 07 that I bought at the Madrid airport. You may trust that they're suitably freezing cigars now, but I no longer do.

As to how freezing affects the flavour of cigars, my anecdotal evidence is that it doesn't. I compared a couple of sticks side by side, ones that had to be frozen from being in the infested humi and ones that were not frozen. For my taste buds, I couldn't tell a difference.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I don't like the McRib at all, and don't have a great deal of experience with Gold Medals, but haven't been wowed by them.


:tpd: Except the McRib part.  I didn't find them good enough to purchase a box.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: Except the McRib part.  I didn't find them good enough to purchase a box.


They sure aren't that great now. I've had 2 from a split and they were less than satisfying. I have a box in storage I hope they will see some improvement in the next couple of years.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like I better wait to bust my box open or I may be disappointed.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Sounds like I better wait to bust my box open or I may be disappointed.


I don't know, I smoked a couple a few weeks ago and enjoyed them. They weren't as good as they were off the truck, but they were still quite tasty. It weird, it seems almost like certain box codes are off. I actually haven't smoked one yet that was flat, and I have smoked out of 8 different boxes.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Sandman said:


> .... it seems almost like certain box codes are off. I actually haven't smoked one yet that was flat, and I have smoked out of 8 different boxes.


I think you are right. I have only smoked out of 2 different box codes, one that was from a split and one from a whole box that I swapped some split cigars out for. They both had a tight draw and the same youngness. Though I did like the initial flavors a lot, the long smoke was not on.

Split box was - URO JUN 07
Whole box was - LSO JUL 07

The URO box had slightly darker wrappers with a deeper red hue. I think both productions are in the sick phase and will need a long rest. I'll give another a try in 12 months.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r I was never a huge fan of the McRib myself but hey... everybody has their tastes LOL
> 
> Heck I'm a fan of Foie Gras and some people DESPISE that stuff.


thats geese shit right?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Darb85 said:


> thats geese shit right?


No, that's duck liver pate.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Close. It's actually goose liver. It's also really cruel as it involves force feeding the goose with a rather nasty tool so that the liver swells up in size.

But it tastes really, really good.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I just smoked one from June '07 and these are coming along nicely.
Had not had one for maybe 6 months and they are *evolving* well.
Had a nice piquant loamy note that was not present when they were just a couple months old.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> I just smoked one from June '07 and these are coming along nicely.
> Had not had one for maybe 6 months and they are *evolving* well.
> Had a nice piquant loamy note that was not present when they were just a couple months old.


I guess mine are must lagging behind. I had some from a Jun 07 box and a Jul 07 box. They were both just really young, tight and damp. I'm thinking they need another year at least to be enjoyable.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: Except the McRib part.  I didn't find them good enough to purchase a box.


I didn't even know they came in boxes! I stand corrected.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

D. Generate said:


> Close. It's actually goose liver. It's also really cruel as it involves force feeding the goose with a rather nasty tool so that the liver swells up in size.
> 
> But it tastes really, really good.


Screw animal rights, if it's tasty I'll eat it. :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

burninator said:


> I didn't even know they came in boxes! I stand corrected.


Been a long time since i've had a McRib. Yum!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the bump, Matt. I was starting to wonder why we didn't have a thread about these. :r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Since I don't eat the garbage that comes out from beneath the Arches I'll have to go with the Gold Foil. Atleast after a few of them I can make a much needed hat. :tu _damn sworming helicopters_


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

ky toker said:


> Since I don't eat the garbage that comes out from beneath the Arches I'll have to go with the Gold Foil. Atleast after a few of them I can make a much needed hat. :tu _damn sworming helicopters_


A man with obvious impeccable good taste.

Not.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

burninator said:


> I didn't even know they came in boxes! I stand corrected.


That looks F'kin Awesome. I would eat one everyday until they ran out!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

burninator said:


> I didn't even know they came in boxes! I stand corrected.


I wish I could have one right now:mn


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

I just wanted to note, i honor of the Micrib leaving us once again, i smoked a gold medal... it was good, but not mcRib good. 

Seriously though, these things taking so long to mature


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I was just gift one of these. Can't wait to try it. I will let you know when I smoke it.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

there a great smoke


----------

